# Game 8: V Hornets 11/09



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*







VS








Los Angeles Clippers (3-4) VS New Orleans Hornets (2-5)

WHEN: Monday, November 9th at 7:30 PM
WHERE: Staples Center in Los Angeles, California
Media: FSN Prime Ticket with MILPH & KFWB 980AM with Brian Sieman











Clippers Projected Starters







|







|







|







|








Baron Davis | Rasual Butler | Al Thornton | Marcus Camby | Chris Kaman

Key Reserves







|







|








Sebastian Telfair | Craig Smith | DeAndre Jordan

Injury Report

Eric Gordon(sore left groin) is doubtful.
Blake Griffin(stress fracture) is out.
 










Hornets Projected Starters:







|







|







|







|








Chris Paul | Devin Brown | Julian Wright | David West | Emeka Okafor

 Key Reserves







|







|








James Posey | Peja Stojakovic | Ike Diogu


Q's Quote:
"Beat three teams in a row that we are supposed to beat, and now, we are hosting the Hornets, a team which should be in the battle with us for a playoff seed. Hornets will be on the 2nd night of a back to back and have a really weak bench, so I'm liking the Clippers chances, as long as we don't let Chris Paul do something crazy"

Q's Prediciton: 99-87 Victory
Q's Prediction Record: 4-3


*​


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

lets make this 4 in a row!!


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

This board is totally dead!! Is there another Clippers board everyone else is going to now? 
We will take this game tonight. Like Qross said, Hornets' bench is weeeeak!! We have the players to slow down Paul and West.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

You guy's have a decent shot at winning tonight, the Hornets are a mess.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

matador1238 said:


> This board is totally dead!! Is there another Clippers board everyone else is going to now?
> We will take this game tonight. Like Qross said, Hornets' bench is weeeeak!! We have the players to slow down Paul and West.


Well, that is what happens when the mods are biased and yes, there are plenty of other forums. Won't name them. 

Only reason I'm posting the threads here is because it's the easiest way and I just copy and paste the posts onto another place.

By the way, CSUN will upset Purdue. Book it!!!!


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Well, that is what happens when the mods are biased and yes, there are plenty of other forums. Won't name them.
> 
> Only reason I'm posting the threads here is because it's the easiest way and I just copy and paste the posts onto another place.
> 
> By the way, CSUN will upset Purdue. Book it!!!!


Can you PM me the other Clipper's forum websites? 

Have you watched CSUN exhibition games? The new guys Lenny Daniel and Kevin Menner are pretty good. We dont have much size though. They will need to play a perfect game both offensively and defensively to have a chance beating Purdue. With so many new players, I dont think they have learned all the defensive sets yet. 

Visit www.csunhoops.com when you have a chance. Come join our tailgates too.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Didn't get a chance to view any of those games, but I did follow the box score, and those two seem solid. As long as Xavier can stay out of foul trouble and grab boards, I think the Mats can stick with Purdue. Bryce Smith was also a very nice pickup


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

Xavier Crawford was MIA the first two games....didnt even see him on the bench. He is probably gone for good.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ahh, didn't know about that. Sucks since Purdue really isn't loaded up front. Size could've helped.


----------

